# Russian Cosmonavigator



## MaX!MuS (Dec 28, 2006)

:-! I just received the watch about 20 minutes after I wrote my last post just above... I've been looking for this watch for four months and I received it exactly for my birthday! Isn't that great? :-d 
So, about this watch : 

















As you see, I own the n° 162/350 (188 left for sale?...).
The watch is quite heavy but I'm not sure it's a very high quality mecanism. The movement of the second hand (the blue one) is not perfectly steady. It sometimes behave like a quartz watch hand... :think: Maybe has it been stored for a too long time without running.
Anyway, shape and design are excellent. I brought it to a clockmaker in order to reduce the band. She would have enjoy to open it to have a look in it . Of course, she didn't since she had no parts to have it waterproof again after reclosing... She aloso has been surprised because as she was winding it she felt the end of winding. According to her, an automatic watch has an endless winding crown...

So, as a conclusion about Cosmonavigator : 
- Not so expensive (about 400€)
- Quiet rare and unknown
- Cool design with colours all around
- Steel band quiet secured with double lock
- 12 at top (very important to me)
- May become collector?...
- Time easy to read
- All joined documents written in russian :-s No english documentation furnished...
- Watch has a cool story

If any of you can translate (in english or even in french) what is written on the bottom of the case, I would be very interested...


----------



## Zennmaster (May 14, 2006)

Nice write-up! Sounds like a very interesting piece. I hope you get a lot of enjoyment out of it!

Oh, and BON ANNIVERSAIRE!!! (My French is very old and rusty, but I'm sure you get the idea)

Enjoy!

-Michael


----------



## aai (Mar 7, 2006)

Congratulation's with this excellent watch MaX!MuS

As far as I know it's a hand wound mechanical movement not
automatic as you seem to think.

http://right-move.ru/en/product/cosmonavigator/History.php

*Movement*

Made due special order by Chistopol watch factory "Vostok"
Precision 2423 caliber
Hand winding, 24-hours scale
Energy reserve 38 hours
Functions: hour, minute, second
Diameter: 24 mm
Height: 3,95 mm
Jewels: 17
Frequency: 19 800 oscillations/hour
Shockproof balance
Average service time - 15 years

We choose mechanical movements, because it more reliable in the deep space conditions.
*Case*

Size: 42*42*12 mm
Material: stainless steel
Waterproof: 3 ATM
Glass: mineral
Additional crown for limb turning
*Details:*

Weight: 190 gram
Garanty 24 month
Supplied with patented author's box


andré

http://home.kpnplanet.nl/[email protected]/24nowcosmonavigator.htm


----------



## bestak (Feb 11, 2006)

santasmile 
Bon anniversaire ;-) 

This watch is   :gold 

Where can we could find one ? j'en veux une :-d


----------



## MaX!MuS (Dec 28, 2006)

Zennmaster said:


> Nice write-up!
> Oh, and BON ANNIVERSAIRE!!!


:thanks



aai said:


> As far as I know it's a hand wound mechanical movement not
> automatic as you seem to think.


 You're totally right. I was a bit surprised a watch specially made for space could be self-winding. Because with no gravitation force, only the acceleration produced by the movement of the wearer would have activated the winding system... Thanks for your precision.



bestak said:


> Where can we could find one ? j'en veux une :-d


The very first website I found was Solod.com. Unfortunately, they had no Kosmonavigator left. I asked them if they'd be able to have some more, they answered me there were no watch left for sale at all. Then, I have been in direct contact with Right-move on their website here. They told me they still had two watches available and could have some more from the Russian space agency. But they seem to have some difficulties to receive payements :-s :think: . So I finally gave up.
Finally, I discovered aviation-time.com whose price was less expensive than Right-move. You can just notice this website (based in Zurich) considers the Cosmonavigator as an *Automatic Wristwatch*, what we now know is wrong...
So, I ordered the watch, payed by Paypal and received it just for my birthday what was totally unexpected... The watch I ordered was the only one they had in stock, they might be able to have some more, just ask them. I had quick answers to the mails I sent them. Little bonus : shipping is free (at least, it was free for a cosmonavigator from Zurich to Brest, France).
So what are you waiting for?... :-d


----------



## bestak (Feb 11, 2006)

MaX!MuS said:


> :thanks
> 
> You're totally right. I was a bit surprised a watch specially made for space could be self-winding. Because with no gravitation force, only the acceleration produced by the movement of the wearer would have activated the winding system... Thanks for your precision.
> 
> ...


santasmile 
Merci beaucoup


----------



## WNUT (Oct 20, 2006)

Definately a rare collectable!!!!!!
Enjoy!
Dave


----------



## zippofan (Feb 11, 2006)

I do love your watch  , awesome, congratulations! :-! :-! 
I have one on my short list, though it seems I may have to wait awhile to buy one since aviation-time.com is showing no stock (which may be a good thing for my wallet and my marriage :-d ).

The nice people over on the Russian forum may be able to answer your translation questions. I believe one of the regulars also has one.

Wear your Cosmonavigator in good health!

Best regards,
Griff


----------



## Beuphonium (Oct 20, 2006)

Basically it says "True Path Watch Company" on the top, on the bottom it says "Watches for special intentions"

on the star : Special (purpose)

The center seems to be the model number, a name, and the rest I'll have to investigate further.

- Joe K


----------



## Afka (Sep 23, 2011)

After 3 years hunt I finally got one Cosmonavigator. Directly from Moscow, NOS condition, but no box and papers.









It is really hard to find a Cosmonavigator now. The production back in 2006 was 350 pieces. My watch is #104. I don't know where the watches are hiding. I suppose that most of them are in Russia.

The bezel is absolutely unique. Designed by cosmonaut Vladimir Janibekov it is intended to follow how spaceship is flying over continents and oceans. Actually I really understand and know how it works.

Very big and heavy watch. With stainless steel bracelet maybe the heaviest I have in my collection.


----------



## peagreen (May 11, 2006)

Would be interesting to find out how it works in tracking spaceships.
Best I have ever seen in that respect is Current position of the ISS and that is only for the ISS.


----------

